# ///Alpine F1 Status Gen 3



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## x550ciLX (Jan 16, 2017)

Ah, yes, because 384kHz - 32bit capability is the key to great sound.

Meh.


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

Looks like Sony has a leg up already. The midbass looks identical almost


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

$30K!


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

DaveG said:


> $30K!


Na.....no way.


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

Thomasluke7899 said:


> Na.....no way.


My bad. That's for the whole kit!

*Alpine Style Europe*
YmugeestrtuiShoemrpdascyo uantf 2sh4o9 ArmedraMdnu · 
Alpine introduces the 3rd generation AlpineF#1Status system - a total commitment to highest audiophile sound quality. This system lets you enjoy Hi-Res Audio in the highest spec of 384kHz 32bit without down-sampling. Due to the total system approach and highest spec master clock technology, users can enjoy Hi-Res Audio tracks virtually jitter-free in their vehicle.
The AlpineF#1Status system consists of a Digital Audio Player (DAP-7909) - created in partnership with Astell&Kern, a 1DIN Head Unit (HDS-7909) with full color display, an 8-Channel Digital Sound Processor (HDP-H900) with highest processing power ever put into a car-audio DSP, Class-D Amplifiers (HDA-F900) featuring UltraBlu technology for highest sound quality and a 4-Way Ultra High-End Speaker System (HDZ-9000).
The system will become available in Fall 2021! Stay tuned for more information.


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

DaveG said:


> My bad. That's for the whole kit!
> 
> *Alpine Style Europe*
> YmugeestrtuiShoemrpdascyo uantf 2sh4o9 ArmedraMdnu ·
> ...


So...two kia rios or an f1 set up.....


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

DaveG said:


> $30K!


That’s still a lot of money coming from alpine, where did you find pricing?


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

clange2485 said:


> That’s still a lot of money coming from alpine, where did you find pricing?


I just made it up! No just kidding! Alpine page on Facebook.


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

Damn you Facebook!! Why couldn’t they just put it on there own site.


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

They are talking Brax level performance! With apparently Brax level pricing!!! I probably won’t be picking this up!🤣


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

It’s ¥2mil which is about $18k not sure what the eventual price will be but I suppose it will be cheaper if you don’t buy the speakers - probably around $14-15k - not sure if the kit can be bought individually and used individually or if it’s like the dvd F1 which is all proprietary


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

With regards to the F1’s ….

I have a opportunity to get the dvd set - are they still worth the money - I mean would a Sony GS9 and Helix DSP sound better? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

AlpineF#1Status – The World’s Highest Resolution Car Audio System


AlpineF#1Status was designed as the first complete car audio sound system capable of reproducing full-spec High-Resolution sound.




www.alpine.com


----------



## hella356 (Dec 11, 2016)

I don't know about anyone else, but personally after getting used to double DIN touchscreen HUs, I can never go back to a single DIN. Cool to see Alpine pushing some limits, although those prices are shocking - if they had a double DIN, I wouldn't be able to afford one anyway!


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

hella356 said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but personally after getting used to double DIN touchscreen HUs, I can never go back to a single DIN. Cool to see Alpine pushing some limits, although those prices are shocking - if they had a double DIN, I wouldn't be able to afford one anyway!


Which one do you have and how’s the SQ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Granite (Jun 3, 2020)

30k or 18k is just offensive man - what, are they just inflating cost to pretend they’ve got an ultra expensive line or something? I want to try the dsp and the amps if they’re under 1k though.


----------



## hella356 (Dec 11, 2016)

Elektra said:


> Which one do you have and how’s the SQ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've had a Pioneer 4100NEX, JVC KW-M740BT, and currently a Stinger Heigh10. The Pioneer sounded very good before getting stolen. The JVC also had great SQ, helped by adding a minDSP. Now the Stinger feeds the DSP via optical - very clean and dynamic. I don't know how it would stack up against an F1 setup, but I can't imagine it could be significantly better.

The ease of use with the large touchscreen makes a big difference to me, plus having nav.


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

Granite said:


> 30k or 18k is just offensive man - what, are they just inflating cost to pretend they’ve got an ultra expensive line or something? I want to try the dsp and the amps if they’re under 1k though.


Brax DSP is what $7k MX4pro $7k buy one DSP and 2 amps is $21k and you still need a HU and speakers

How many people have this? Plenty! The F1 is cheaper than a Brax setup and you get speakers and a HU and a DAP…. You also get a far more advanced DSP and really cool HU and DAP…

It’s actually a bargain if your in the Brax money market…

I think a lot of Brax DSPs will start to come into the used market when the F1 gets launched….

I am sure Alpine will give Balanced to RCA converters so you really only need to get the the DSP and the source 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

hella356 said:


> I've had a Pioneer 4100NEX, JVC KW-M740BT, and currently a Stinger Heigh10. The Pioneer sounded very good before getting stolen. The JVC also had great SQ, helped by adding a minDSP. Now the Stinger feeds the DSP via optical - very clean and dynamic. I don't know how it would stack up against an F1 setup, but I can't imagine it could be significantly better.


I think the F1 will be significantly better than anything you have heard or tried… 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hella356 (Dec 11, 2016)

Elektra said:


> I think the F1 will be significantly better than anything you have heard or tried…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That could very well be the case, although I doubt I'll ever find out, and I suspect the law of diminishing returns would be solidly in play. The F1 gear costs significantly more than my car is worth!  But it is always cool to see companies pushing the envelope, and hopefully some F1 tech trickles down into the rest of Alpine's offerings.


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

hella356 said:


> That could very well be the case, although I doubt I'll ever find out, and I suspect the law of diminishing returns would be solidly in play. The F1 gear costs significantly more than my car is worth!  But it is always cool to see companies pushing the envelope, and hopefully some F1 tech trickles down into the rest of Alpine's offerings.


It usually does… the F1 isn’t for everyone for obvious reasons so those who can get there hands on them more power to them…

I doubt we will see a system in our country… if the HU and DSP can be bought individually maybe I can look at it but right now I think the price will be completely out of reach 

Hey who knows…

I am looking to deal on Gen 2 F1 system so maybe I’ll have a F1 setup albeit not Gen 3…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hella356 (Dec 11, 2016)

I've heard nothing but good things about all the F1 offerings - best of luck finding what you're looking for! I'd love to hear an F1 setup, but maybe it's best I don't - I don't want to be bummed out about my rig.


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

hella356 said:


> I've heard nothing but good things about all the F1 offerings - best of luck finding what you're looking for! I'd love to hear an F1 setup, but maybe it's best I don't - I don't want to be bummed out about my rig.


Yeah sometimes it’s better to stay away…lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

I read the system is only sold as the system. No buying components. Also only elite/premier Alpine dealers will be able to sell this kit and (maybe) has to be installed by them as well. I read today it's only $22k so now I'm reconsidering! :^)


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

DaveG said:


> I read the system is only sold as the system. No buying components. Also only elite/premier Alpine dealers will be able to sell this kit and (maybe) has to be installed by them as well. I read today it's only $22k so now I'm reconsidering! :^)


I saw on there website that each sold individually? Or someone posted a screenshot of the website


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark3004 (Oct 4, 2017)

The hires player is just the Astell&kern Alpha with alpine logo and sold maybe for the double price... 

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

mark3004 said:


> The hires player is just the Astell&kern Alpha with alpine logo and sold maybe for the double price...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


Looks like you don’t need it as there is a usb input on the HU so you could use your iPhone etc instead… 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

mark3004 said:


> The hires player is just the Astell&kern Alpha with alpine logo and sold maybe for the double price...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


Besides you will find it quite difficult to find audio files at that bitrate so your normal files will most likely be used 99% of the time the DAP is a nice to have not really a must…

From what I am reading…

If the HU has XLR outputs then you could use the HU with something else via the XLR to RCA converter so if you have the DVD F1 or the PXA H900 you can use the analogue inputs on both as well… 

I need to see the proper specs and pics on this system - but they did say it’s not proprietary so that means you can use pieces of the F1 but not have to use the entire system… 

If that’s true I’ll look to get the HU and add it to my DVD F1 as a media player interface… 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

Elektra said:


> Besides you will find it quite difficult to find audio files at that bitrate so your normal files will most likely be used 99% of the time the DAP is a nice to have not really a must…
> 
> From what I am reading…
> 
> ...


I think you have to buy the whole system from what i read, heres what is says on alpines page right here under product information

PRODUCT INFORMATION
AlpineF#1Status is exclusively available for sale as a fully system, components are not available for sale individually.


Thats from alpines website






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Alpine F1Status was never a cheap or widelly avaliable gear, and the same goes for Bewith, Brax and some others. ...life sucks and then you die, lol
This system as a whole is not too interesting to me, would be interested only in player....for processing and amplification and speakers I would rather choose Brax.


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

LBaudio said:


> Alpine F1Status was never a cheap or widelly avaliable gear, and the same goes for Bewith, Brax and some others. ...life sucks and then you die, lol
> This system as a whole is not too interesting to me, would be interested only in player....for processing and amplification and speakers I would rather choose Brax.


I think the new F1 DSP will destroy the Brax DSP sonically. Brax uses very outdated Dacs and surprisingly cheap opamps… 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Granite (Jun 3, 2020)

Somebody on fb said they confirmed with alpine USA that these would be sold as separates when I asked if we had to buy the whole package like in Japan. 

Crossing fingers…


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

Granite said:


> Somebody on fb said they confirmed with alpine USA that these would be sold as separates when I asked if we had to buy the whole package like in Japan.
> 
> Crossing fingers…


I think it’s bizarre that you can’t buy them separately for many reasons…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Granite (Jun 3, 2020)

Elektra said:


> I think it’s bizarre that you can’t buy them separately for many reasons…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know, it’s unamerican. Which is why I think they just might allow us to buy separates.


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

Granite said:


> I know, it’s unamerican. Which is why I think they just might allow us to buy separates.


Just from a replacement point of view it’s incredibly stupid not to mention economic point of view - I don’t believe Alpine wants to limit sales in any way - if they could sell a million units they would - money is money….

I understand exclusivity BS but Alpine haven’t had a SQ anything since the second gen F1… 

If they priced it better it would literally take over car audio… 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superior_1 (Sep 1, 2021)

Granite said:


> I know, it’s unamerican. Which is why I think they just might allow us to buy separates.


I have information from an Alpine Flagship dealer.... You will not be able to buy anything separate. It will be sold as a complete system only. Retail pricing is set @ 35k and tightly controlled by alpine.

Also, someone else mention using iphone with usb...you cannot use any other device with the HU other than the DAP sold with the system, it will just not work... Not sure if other Astell&kerns will work with it.. maybe. But no bluetooth, no iphones with USB... nothing


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

superior_1 said:


> I have information from an Alpine Flagship dealer.... You will not be able to buy anything separate. It will be sold as a complete system only. Retail pricing is set @ 35k and tightly controlled by alpine.
> 
> Also, someone else mention using iphone with usb...you cannot use any other device with the HU other than the DAP sold with the system, it will just not work... Not sure if other Astell&kerns will work with it.. maybe. But no bluetooth, no iphones with USB... nothing


That’s interesting - time will tell how successful it will be at that price - I assume $35k is a lot even in the US because it’s freaking ridiculous here converted to our currency…

I would assume the target market is Asia as they have the cash to blow unlike anywhere else - I suspect they won’t sell many in the US even the previous gens didn’t have large sales numbers - the Gen 3 is substantially more expensive and even more proprietary than Gen 2 which was the gripe with that unit… 

Guys who have big systems may not want to dump everything at 50 cents to the dollar to spend $35k on a new system… I dunno guys with Brax amps and DSPs and Utopia M speakers at 50cents to the dollar will still need to fork out another $25k to get into a F1 system…

It may be a bridge too far…as a lot of guys like this don’t just buy everything at once which is what Alpine is expecting you to do..

It’s gonna have to blow your mind to write that Cheque for $35k…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Granite (Jun 3, 2020)

Elektra said:


> That’s interesting - time will tell how successful it will be at that price - I assume $35k is a lot even in the US because it’s freaking ridiculous here converted to our currency…
> 
> I would assume the target market is Asia as they have the cash to blow unlike anywhere else - I suspect they won’t sell many in the US even the previous gens didn’t have large sales numbers - the Gen 3 is substantially more expensive and even more proprietary than Gen 2 which was the gripe with that unit…
> 
> ...


It’s a novelty - and an “f-you” to America.


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

Granite said:


> It’s a novelty - and an “f-you” to America.


I would not go that far… if it has the F1 badge it’s pinnacle of modern tech involved.

It’s just so unattainable for audio enthusiasts… when car audio crossed a certain price point guys start going to home setups because the gains are higher…

For $35k you can really buy a decent home setup… usually car setups sort of start to tail off after $10-15k - 99% of the car audio setups are below a certain price point as home audio starts to become the main focus…

Considering guys buy there dream setups over years and not in one shot makes the Gen 3 F1 a pipe dream….

All this will do is peak a revival of the 7909, 7990 and 9999 so people will want these setups again when before the Gen 3 have all but being forgotten - the Gen2 competes very well against top tier sources right now at a fraction of the cost…

I tested my Gen 2 combo against my Resolut T DSP and I can’t say one is better than the other and the Resolut T is talked in the same breath as the Brax DSP in certain circles….

If you creative enough you can have every modern amenity in the Gen2 setup as well…. 

I’ll probably never hear the Gen 3 setup so I guess I’ll have to wait for creditable people on the reviews….

Not that it matters to be honest - I still can’t get one… lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

at least someone is FINALLY using fully balanced XLR inputs and outputs. that alone is a HUGE step in the right direction for car audio.

















no mention of all pass filters on DSP tho
otherwise seems like a rather solid Alpine F1 system as a follow up to the previous ones.


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

vactor said:


> at least someone is FINALLY using fully balanced XLR inputs and outputs. that alone is a HUGE step in the right direction for car audio.


Lots of companies have it or had it… just nobody followed through with it in terms of sources Brax, Zapco, Sinfoni and few others have it or had it just nothing to connect it too…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

the only XLR products i have ever seen as made for 12 volt industry were the adcom amplifiers and the concurrent adcom line driver. all the others were proprietary. so no, i do not think "lots of companies have tried it", including the ones you mentioned


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

The last video they posted talked tech eventually will trickle down to other products so I’m waiting for that to happen. I’m sure this gear properly installed will sound amazing, but that’s a hefty price tag for most to handle.


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

vactor said:


> the only XLR products i have ever seen as made for 12 volt industry were the adcom amplifiers and the concurrent adcom line driver. all the others were proprietary. so no, i do not think "lots of companies have tried it", including the ones you mentioned


Sinfoni has it on there amps….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

Elektra said:


> Sinfoni has it on one of their amps….
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the Impression Sogno amplifier. you are correct.


----------



## St. Dark (Mar 19, 2008)

Elektra said:


> Looks like you don’t need it as there is a usb input on the HU so you could use your iPhone etc instead…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 The player is an A&K with additional software to, among other things, allow it to talk with the head unit.
The head unit has a 2nd USB but no software to recognize your phone. They put it there for using a thumbdrive to play files. The DSP has 6 ch of RCA in, so you can feed whatever sources you want in through that.
The player comes with the package anyway, so it is a moot point. And yes, you do only get it as a package; the sole option is a second 10". Probably a large reason for the package deal, all or nothing theory is (other than trying to control and and maximize the end result) being able to better manage supply line and production. Everything is made in specific quantities to fill a complete package. Especially with today's fun, I suspect that was a big driver behind them doing that.


(This info is from the dealer kick-off meeting yesterday)


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

All that money and still no upmixer like Alpine used to have on their older DSPs.


----------



## superior_1 (Sep 1, 2021)

Elektra said:


> That’s interesting - time will tell how successful it will be at that price - I assume $35k is a lot even in the US because it’s freaking ridiculous here converted to our currency…
> 
> I would assume the target market is Asia as they have the cash to blow unlike anywhere else - I suspect they won’t sell many in the US even the previous gens didn’t have large sales numbers - the Gen 3 is substantially more expensive and even more proprietary than Gen 2 which was the gripe with that unit…
> 
> ...


$35K is a boat load of money in the US as well. You're talking the price of an upper-middle tier sedan... a brand new subaru WRX STI sticker price is 35k... and at 35k that's just the equipment and not even considering labor. Alpine is estimating upwards of 80+ hours of labor to install... so now we're talking 40-45k installed... So we're talking mercedes-benz c-class money..... for a car stereo. The only customer base who's going to consider that is going to have to be driving a $200,000+ vehicle. Otherwise, who would put in a stereo system that's worth more than their vehicle? even a 100k vehicle, you're almost at 50% the value of the vehicle...

As others have mentioned, its a complete mistake only allowing this to be purchased as a complete system.... 99.999% of customers do not have the kind of money to drop 45k off the rip.... Alpine is targeting the 1% with this one


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

Even if they were to sell it separately, and for the sake of argument the $35k total price was divided into $5k for the DAP, $10k for the HU/DSP, $10k for the amps and $10k for the speakers. 

Who would realistically buy these components? Would Alpine NOT be targeting the 1% in any case? Who is ready to drop $5k on a DAP? Or even the $3500 for the Astell&Kern original version? Instead of $500-700 on a FIIO? You would still exclude 99% of the market. 


















I don't think they are making any mistake at all selling it as a complete set only. The customers are ready and willing. Yes, it will probably end up in fleets of Bentleys and Mercedes G-wagons, not in 20 year old Honda Accords. But there are still thousand upon thousands of customers that can drop $50k on a stereo like I drop $25 on a pizza.


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

haakono said:


> Even if they were to sell it separately, and for the sake of argument the $35k total price was divided into $5k for the DAP, $10k for the HU/DSP, $10k for the amps and $10k for the speakers.
> 
> Who would realistically buy these components? Would Alpine NOT be targeting the 1% in any case? Who is ready to drop $5k on a DAP? Or even the $3500 for the Astell&Kern original version? Instead of $500-700 on a FIIO? You would still exclude 99% of the market.
> 
> ...


You drop $25 on a Pizza? What’s it made out of? Truffles? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

What can I say, Norway is expensive 

In that regard, this Alpine system is less than 3 pizzas, if this is the kind of pizza you buy. 






Louis XIII Pizza – World’s Most Expensive Pizza ( $12,000 USD) – Amazopedia







www.amazopedia.com


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

vactor said:


> at least someone is FINALLY using fully balanced XLR inputs and outputs


The Sound Monitor amps I'm rocking that were made in 2001 have them. That's kinda what I like them. ITT Cannon connectors as well!


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

haakono said:


> What can I say, Norway is expensive
> 
> In that regard, this Alpine system is less than 3 pizzas, if this is the kind of pizza you buy.
> 
> ...


Lol… I can buy the ingredients and make it myself for waaaaaay less…. 

I wonder how many people will drop that for a pizza…

I would rather have the F1 than 3 pizzas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## St. Dark (Mar 19, 2008)

superior_1 said:


> As others have mentioned, its a complete mistake only allowing this to be purchased as a complete system.... 99.999% of customers do not have the kind of money to drop 45k off the rip.... Alpine is targeting the 1% with this one


I disagree, in that the way they designed the system, much of really doesn't lend itself to separate sales. The speakers, sure. The amp, sure. But, then the XLRs are a benefit to some, a problem to others. The headunit, DAP, DSP, all really need to go together. At that point, they want you to use their stuff to fully realize the potential. At least they HAVE speakers and an amp. First gen, they'd gripe, but if pressed admit they really probably didn't want you running a 7990 or a PXA-H900 with their $500 speakers and V12 amp. No, it was Dyn, 1st gen Utopias, or what have you...and Mac, Zapco, and the like or better. Who knows...a year or two in, the amp and the speakers may become available a la carte.
In the past, if you did all F1...it was bucks. Gen 2, the "head unit" (a transport with buttons and a display, really) only worked with the DAC or the DSP...and they had to have the head unit hooked to them to work. Now, you could do the speakers and amp with whatever. And the sub designed to work with them by the U.S. market ended up labeled as Type X. Gen 2 was definitely bucks up...not 35 large, mind you, even adjusted monies...but I still called it F1 $tatu$ and used to joke it cost a thousand dollars to even mention it. 
But this is a really high end 2ch system...and a chunk of the folks who get it will have serious high dollar 2ch home systems. A few years back at Knowledgefest Dallas I heard the Grand Utopias with a stack of Naim electronics. Streaming audio player, preamp, dual monos, power supply...with cabling it was a million dollars. Not something you sell everyday, but, people out there buy this stuff. And Alpine is not expecting to sell many of these, from what I am hearing. But, they'll move them. And I suspect some of them at least will use different subwoofer solutions (odds are high if I do one, it will be in a truck...we see a LOT of trucks! so it will have to be something that fits under a seat unless their usage of the truck permits me raising the seat). They know this. Steve Brown joked that "yes, you can do a wall of subs with your F#1 Status if you want to!" But, at it's core, its a 2ch system for folks who want ultimate fidelity (or to be able to say they have it...sometimes people do buy stuff they don't fully appreciate just to say they have it!), with a very neutral low end, less than what a lot of 12v types expect. And, as Alpine will be involved in the tuning at least for each dealer's first kit, it will be a very predictable, controlled outcome (think Apple, in that respect). 
And, as the name conveys (the line was initially going to be called F1, until Formula 1 racing said no way in hell, so Alpine added the tiny # and the Status), F1 also serves as a "racing program." Many of the things they did in the first two gens impacted product for years. The first type X components actually reached the market before the F1s did...sold per channel, HUGE, very flexible passives, made in Denmark...we all knew they foreshadowed the F1 speaker project. And X series speakers continue to this day. The CDA-7990 actually had a DVD grade mech. I personally think they goofed by only putting a CD laser on it, since the PXA had Dolby and DTS decoding. But, the DVA-7996 DIN DVD player used the same transport...and played DVDs. The IVA-D900 used it as well...and had the same (at the time) high resolution LCD panel that would eventually be revealed as the TMA in F1's 2nd gen. Both of those radios had optical out, too. (guess who never paired an 'H900 with a '7990?).
They'll get, I think, what they want from the project. Including trickle down benefits to the more mortal products. It may also help drive awareness of better source files; and may spur other manufacturers to develop higher end gear. I think it will also result in a number of very good sounding systems using top tier gear, from people who hear the F1 demo or other high end demo vehicles, appreciate the results, but don't want to spend say $50k+*, but now suddenly realize that $15 -25k makes sense for what they want to achieve.
I agree it is aimed at the 1%, but, wait a hair, wouldn't surprise me if they (or someone else) comes up with something still pretty tasty at a more reachable price.

*the kit is $37500, if you want the 2nd sub (and you will, especially if you have coupe or sedan, much less a German one!). You have to integrate it into the vehicle, for when you want FM, want to hear nav prompts, etc etc...so you need an external preamp for that or at least if there isn't one, a FiX or similar. This system fits nothing as far as speakers dropping into stock locations. A dealer asked during the first roll-out meeting "what install was expected to be" which is a hard to answer question, as the vehicle itself, what the client wants for cosmetics, and even regional labor prices all factor in, but Chris Teguh off-the-cuffed it as "probably in the neighborhood of 80 hours." 
You gotta do something with the head unit face plate, and hide the brain somewhere. Come up with a mounting solution for the DAP, so it can get plugged in; you have two largish amps and a Nimitz sized DSP that need homes. Plus the speakers. You'll have a sub enclosure...roughly 3 cubes for the pair of 10"s. The client will like as not at least want the electronics install to look stock, even if it is not highlighted, so you'll have some time in that. And many will want something fancier in that regards. A few bucks for copper and brass; Alpine provides the signal copper but you still need to feed DC to everyone. And I can't imagine not backing the damping truck up and emptying it into something getting this gear. Plus, lets not forget the tuning. Lots o' bands of parametric! So, you're easily at $50k, easily. 
Plus, you might want a slightly more visceral bass. You might want the dealer to get fancy and have the option for rear at times. $50k is looking short, the more I go on.


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

St. Dark said:


> I disagree, in that the way they designed the system, much of really doesn't lend itself to separate sales. The speakers, sure. The amp, sure. But, then the XLRs are a benefit to some, a problem to others. The headunit, DAP, DSP, all really need to go together. At that point, they want you to use their stuff to fully realize the potential. At least they HAVE speakers and an amp. First gen, they'd gripe, but if pressed admit they really probably didn't want you running a 7990 or a PXA-H900 with their $500 speakers and V12 amp. No, it was Dyn, 1st gen Utopias, or what have you...and Mac, Zapco, and the like or better. Who knows...a year or two in, the amp and the speakers may become available a la carte.
> In the past, if you did all F1...it was bucks. Gen 2, the "head unit" (a transport with buttons and a display, really) only worked with the DAC or the DSP...and they had to have the head unit hooked to them to work. Now, you could do the speakers and amp with whatever. And the sub designed to work with them by the U.S. market ended up labeled as Type X. Gen 2 was definitely bucks up...not 35 large, mind you, even adjusted monies...but I still called it F1 $tatu$ and used to joke it cost a thousand dollars to even mention it.
> But this is a really high end 2ch system...and a chunk of the folks who get it will have serious high dollar 2ch home systems. A few years back at Knowledgefest Dallas I heard the Grand Utopias with a stack of Naim electronics. Streaming audio player, preamp, dual monos, power supply...with cabling it was a million dollars. Not something you sell everyday, but, people out there buy this stuff. And Alpine is not expecting to sell many of these, from what I am hearing. But, they'll move them. And I suspect some of them at least will use different subwoofer solutions (odds are high if I do one, it will be in a truck...we see a LOT of trucks! so it will have to be something that fits under a seat unless their usage of the truck permits me raising the seat). They know this. Steve Brown joked that "yes, you can do a wall of subs with your F#1 Status if you want to!" But, at it's core, its a 2ch system for folks who want ultimate fidelity (or to be able to say they have it...sometimes people do buy stuff they don't fully appreciate just to say they have it!), with a very neutral low end, less than what a lot of 12v types expect. And, as Alpine will be involved in the tuning at least for each dealer's first kit, it will be a very predictable, controlled outcome (think Apple, in that respect).
> And, as the name conveys (the line was initially going to be called F1, until Formula 1 racing said no way in hell, so Alpine added the tiny # and the Status), F1 also serves as a "racing program." Many of the things they did in the first two gens impacted product for years. The first type X components actually reached the market before the F1s did...sold per channel, HUGE, very flexible passives, made in Denmark...we all knew they foreshadowed the F1 speaker project. And X series speakers continue to this day. The CDA-7990 actually had a DVD grade mech. I personally think they goofed by only putting a CD laser on it, since the PXA had Dolby and DTS decoding. But, the DVA-7996 DIN DVD player used the same transport...and played DVDs. The IVA-D900 used it as well...and had the same (at the time) high resolution LCD panel that would eventually be revealed as the TMA in F1's 2nd gen. Both of those radios had optical out, too. (guess who never paired an 'H900 with a '7990?).
> ...


Well $37500 off the bat is divorce money for most DIY enthusiasts …. 

A lot of top end systems run between $10-20k but that’s bought over time some new some used…

I can’t see many people buying this setup if I had to be honest - maybe Asia and Japan…

They would sell more products over time if they sold them individually… I would love to know how they deal with replacements etc like if someone stole the HU could I get a new one without buying the whole system? 

Time will tell how successful this version will be - I think the Gen 1 and 2 versions will receive a revival in popularity because of the Gen 3 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

There were amps with balanced inputs way back, but with differen connector type, probably because of space requirements. Amps like SS DaVinci, HumanReign, Zapco and many more. Not sure if there is much of a advantages with this type of signal in the car - only benefit is canceling of inducted noise and higher voltage of input signal,....mothing else, and if you have DSP/amp in close proximity then even that inducted noise might not be an issue to deal with, probably something that almost doesnt exists in 99,5% of all car audio systems id install is done as it should technically be done..... But it is a great marketing move, that a lot of people will fall on. Similar to Brax MX pro with toss link inputs - it was hot debate for a month, and then all the sudden everything quiet until then.


----------



## St. Dark (Mar 19, 2008)

_Well $37500 off the bat is divorce money for most DIY enthusiasts …. _
True, very true. I have a truly understanding wife...if I came home with the bill for this new system...yeah...Lovecraft would shudder at the horrors to ensue...

_A lot of top end systems run between $10-20k but that’s bought over time some new some used…_
I'll agree with that; particularly the price point. You can get a very good sounding, accurate system for under 10k (assuming a proper tune) in stock speaker locations. 10 - 20 opens up relocating the fronts and moving into some really cool gear, especially I'd think with some used thrown into the mix (I'm obviously much less familiar with that side of the market).

_I can’t see many people buying this setup if I had to be honest - maybe Asia and Japan…_
Alpine North America agrees with you, from what I am hearing from them. Probably a big part of what drives the cost up; only so many units being forecast.

_They would sell more products over time if they sold them individually… I would love to know how they deal with replacements etc like if someone stole the HU could I get a new one without buying the whole system? _
Again, selling the 4ch and the speakers a la carte can make sense, and may happen (me speculating; they've said nothing other than as of now it will be the whole system or nothing); but the player needs a head unit that speaks its language. As does the DSP. They COULD do a controller for it, but, if you aren't feeding it ultra super mega res files...("they've gone plaid!")...you lose a lot of the specialness.
Again, it would not surprise me if they have stuff in a year or two that is very similar but more modular, and less money. Trickle down. And you will see things from it crop up in the proletarian line over the next few years.
The 'H900 gave rise to the H700/701. And the 'H800. And even the new PXE-X09. The '7990's transport graced a few DVD heads. And their regular CD mechs probably benefitted from the lessons learned in a few ways. The V12s that followed the F1 amps had a triple Darlington front pair of channels. F1 is sort of self indulgent, high $ research study/feasibility study/vanity project. Because they can. And if they get to sell a few while their at it, so much the better (and provides justification for the expenditure)! I think the long term fruit is the main payoff for them, other than being able to point to it as an accomplishment.


_Time will tell how successful this version will be - I think the Gen 1 and 2 versions will receive a revival in popularity because of the Gen 3 _
Dang it, I shoulda hung on to my Gen 2 stack! Although, it did get me the car that houses my Utopias and much of the cash that let me put them there. Watch my buddy flip it, and make a grip. Bastidge is good at that.


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

It will be surprising at how many of these will likely get sold, considering how much expendable cash it seems is out there for people to spend. It seems the market can consume as many hypercars as can be built so something like this is a small number for a 6 or 7 figure car or a person that can afford such things. I think it's great for the industry that ultra-high end/cost equipment is still being made by manufacturers. 

When the 1st gen F#1 was around, a shop in Kelowna BC sold over 20 F#1 systems in one year which is extremely impressive given the cost at the time and demographic of the area. At one show in the area I attended around 2005, one guy had TWO H990 processors in an mediocre install of a mid-80's Cutlass.


----------



## garysummers (Oct 25, 2010)

If any of you folks are interested in the original Alpine F1 Status system, I have a lot of that gear I need to part with. I have multiple processors (H990-I think 5 or 6), (2) DVD players, Two in-dash screens and a boat load of cable, The processors were bought as back up for the dual processor system I had in the Benz. If you are interested in more info you can PM me. I am going to start a exact inventory today.
Trust me it will be priced to move quickly. I have no need for it any more.


----------



## FAUEE (Jul 22, 2010)

Most of the time stuff like this exists solely to build marketing buzz. Having a 35k stereo offering makes their 150 dollar speakers feel better than the company that only offers speakers up to 500 bucks. Alpine likely doesn't care if they ell a single set, they sold thousands of regular amps, speaker, and subs because of it existing. 

And I'm sure it would sound amazing, alpine is a huge company with the resources to fart out a business the size and capability of the niche guys.

It always amuses me to hear people say that some ragtag niche player run out of a strip mall is going to produce a better speaker than a mainstream brand. These people clearly don't understand hw r and d money works, or economies of scale.


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

Can't say I understand much (meaning any) Finnish, but here is at least a detailed hands on presentation of the new F#1 system:


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

I was just invited to a 10 minute demo of the new F#1 demo car that will be in town at the Alpine dealer May 10th. They play the music, so I don't know ahead of time what I will be listening to or be able to listen to my own music, but it should still be something cool to experience.


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice 

They were a no-show at the EMMA finals unfortunately, I would think that it would be the perfect arena to show it to the people that actually are in a position to both sell and install it. 

Let us know what you think of it after the demo


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

Niebur3 said:


> I was just invited to a 10 minute demo of the new F#1 demo car that will be in town at the Alpine dealer May 10th. They play the music, so I don't know ahead of time what I will be listening to or be able to listen to my own music, but it should still be something cool to experience.


So, what is your verdict on this setup?

I just saw a presentation video where they explain the system and how much work is needed to modify the car in order to make the system perform at its best.

The guy from Alpine stated that the system itself cost $37,600, but that it pales in comparison to the amount of labor (about 1000 hours) to install it properly. What would that be, around $100k in just labor, on top of building/material cost, and the $37k for the system itself?


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

haakono said:


> So, what is your verdict on this setup?
> 
> I just saw a presentation video where they explain the system and how much work is needed to modify the car in order to make the system perform at its best.
> 
> The guy from Alpine stated that the system itself cost $37,600, but that it pales in comparison to the amount of labor (about 1000 hours) to install it properly. What would that be, around $100k in just labor, on top of building/material cost, and the $37k for the system itself?


Why would this cost more than another system to install? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

Don't know, but it's what this Alpine representative states:


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

haakono said:


> So, what is your verdict on this setup?
> 
> I just saw a presentation video where they explain the system and how much work is needed to modify the car in order to make the system perform at its best.
> 
> The guy from Alpine stated that the system itself cost $37,600, but that it pales in comparison to the amount of labor (about 1000 hours) to install it properly. What would that be, around $100k in just labor, on top of building/material cost, and the $37k for the system itself?


Well….it didn’t blow me away like I would expect. I think most of the “magic” is that it is a purpose built sq car and that if you are willing to go to the length they did with the install, it should sound good. I think many could accomplish at least the same or better results with components that are a fraction of the price these are. Audible memory sucks, but I still think I heard better at finals 15 years ago.

The demo is a preset demo with commentating that introduces and then plays a snippet of a song in regular CD quality and then immediately tells you what to listen for in the Hi-Res version in detail and then plays the Hi-Res snippet. This was comical to me because that was very gimmicky/sales technique telling me how much better the next snippet would be and exactly what would be better and what to exactly listen for. Of course if you tell someone to listen for something specific, they hear it. So, why didn't the commentator tell me to listen for these specific things in the CD quality snippet first so I would be able to better compare to the Hi-Res version? My opinion is that they are trying to sell people on the Hi-Res capability and yet the difference is actually very minimal between the two.

The tune of the car was okay, but could have been better. Great center image (although they did the competition trick of having a blue light on the sash that shined so that the reflection was exactly centered and therefore helped to draw your attention to the center image - old competition trick), not great width and depth was average. There was a rattle in the drivers side door. Great upfront bass though. At high volumes, it fell apart just a bit and was a little harsh. Definitely needs more tuning to get the most out of it.

Overall, if you aren't in a @#$! measuring contest regarding being able to play a file that is 384kHZ./32-bit, you can accomplish equal or better for much less. Like MUCH less. The controller for the processor is sexy as hell and aesthetically the components look and feel very well made. If you have deep pockets and want bragging rights, go for it and enjoy!

Pics below (I forgot to take one when I was inside of the car of the dash, so I stole that from the internet)


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback  

It was more or less as expected, in the regards that the main points they based their presentation on was the big numbers, like resolution, bitrate and frequency response - to highlight its superiority against the competition. 

It's all well and fine that 384khz sampling rate at 25000bits/sec can contain more details than 192khz at 9000bits/sec, no problem proving just that. However they quickly jumped over the fact that probably 99.9% of all available music is recorded at a lower resolution, so its usefullness (in 2022 at least) is pretty marginal. Maybe it will be different in 10 years time. 

But as they also said a couple of times in that presentation, this tech would soon trickle down (in a more limited form) to lower series for "regular" people, so it probably works well to draw attention to Alpine as a brand, more so than to sell F1 systems. 

Found it a bit amusing when they talked about the high tech measuring devices they use to set up the system, including a "Bosch digital laser distance measuring device". I have one of those as well, it cost about $40 at the hardware store 😁


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

Niebur3 said:


> Well….it didn’t blow me away like I would expect. I think most of the “magic” is that it is a purpose built sq car and that if you are willing to go to the length they did with the install, it should sound good. I think many could accomplish at least the same or better results with components that are a fraction of the price these are. Audible memory sucks, but I still think I heard better at finals 15 years ago.
> 
> The demo is a preset demo with commentating that introduces and then plays a snippet of a song in regular CD quality and then immediately tells you what to listen for in the Hi-Res version in detail and then plays the Hi-Res snippet. This was comical to me because that was very gimmicky/sales technique telling me how much better the next snippet would be and exactly what would be better and what to exactly listen for. Of course if you tell someone to listen for something specific, they hear it. So, why didn't the commentator tell me to listen for these specific things in the CD quality snippet first so I would be able to better compare to the Hi-Res version? My opinion is that they are trying to sell people on the Hi-Res capability and yet the difference is actually very minimal between the two.
> 
> ...


I think if you spent a day or 2 listening to the car your opinion may change.

Also high ticket setups are generally frowned upon and are targets at shows..

This is why is I compete I’ll never have a car that is more expensive than the next car… 

The moment you arrive in a car 5 times the price of the next car your done for… 

I heard cars that the first thing I asked the owner was “are there tweeters installed” it was that obvious - midbass almost non existent sub bass you had to really listen for… it sounded like a average OEM setup to me..

Compared to my car when it sounded like a home HIFI - I beat him by only 2 points… 

My car was probably 10 times the price… 

If I had the cash I would buy the F1 without a doubt. I wouldn’t bother trying to beat it with cheaper kit… because I don’t think you can. 

In the right hands the F1 setup will sound unbeatable… 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SPAZ (Jan 7, 2009)

For those of you in the Chicago area it looks like the Alpine F1 in the Tesla is currently at Abt in Glenview, IL. I will most likely go today or tomorrow to listen. Good timing as I just purchased the new 11 inch Alpine Halo head unit for my car.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

haakono said:


> Thanks for the feedback
> 
> It was more or less as expected, in the regards that the main points they based their presentation on was the big numbers, like resolution, bitrate and frequency response - to highlight its superiority against the competition.
> 
> It's all well and fine that 384khz sampling rate at 25000bits/sec can contain more details than 192khz at 9000bits/sec, no problem proving just that. However they quickly jumped over the fact that probably 99.9% of all available music is recorded at a lower resolution, so its usefullness (in 2022 at least) is pretty marginal. Maybe it will be different in 10 years time.




I spent half a day getting the stereo in my office "dialed in" and then I signed up for Qobuz online. The tracks _definitely_ sound better than Amazon Music. But the thing that was most notable to me is that newer recordings generally sound better than older recordings, even when both are "hi res."

I suspect the main reason for this is that in newer recordings all of the tracks can be maintained in high resolution in the studio, and the quality of digital electronics in 2022 is just light years ahead of 1992.

IE, if you buy a "high res" recording of an album from 1992, there's a decent chance that the master itself isn't the greatest quality.


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

SPAZ said:


> For those of you in the Chicago area it looks like the Alpine F1 in the Tesla is currently at Abt in Glenview, IL. I will most likely go today or tomorrow to listen. Good timing as I just purchased the new 11 inch Alpine Halo head unit for my car.


Im in Aurora, do you know how long it’ll be there?


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

Elektra said:


> If I had the cash I would buy the F1 without a doubt. I wouldn’t bother trying to beat it with cheaper kit… because I don’t think you can.
> 
> In the right hands the F1 setup will sound unbeatable…


May I ask why you are so firmly convinced of this? Is it because of the spec sheet alone? 

If Alpine themselves spend 1000 hours on the install, and then makes a tailored demo to highlight the best features isn't the right hands, what is? 

i don't doubt for a second that this is an amazing sounding setup (as well it should be), but what makes it the absolutely and unbeatable best system in the world?


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thinking about it, I think it was the speakers holding it back over anything else.


----------



## SPAZ (Jan 7, 2009)

clange2485 said:


> Im in Aurora, do you know how long it’ll be there?


Until tomorrow end of day they said.


----------



## SPAZ (Jan 7, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527407117719707648
The imaging was very nice and center. The bass was up front. They had two 11 inch subs and the install was very well done in the car. I might have found the setup maybe a tad on the bright side. They chose audiophile songs that sound great on speakers like tin pan alley for example. I'm glad I went to go listen to it.


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

SPAZ said:


> Until tomorrow end of day they said.


My daughters bday is tomorrow so i won’t be able to make it but I’m glad you got to hear it and thanks for throwing it out there. Does abt usually bring in demo vehicles?


----------



## SPAZ (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm not really sure if they bring other demos in or not but one time they had a pro gamer there in the PC section and myself and kids were able to go against him 1 on 1. So it does seem they do some cool stuff from time to time.


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

haakono said:


> May I ask why you are so firmly convinced of this? Is it because of the spec sheet alone?
> 
> If Alpine themselves spend 1000 hours on the install, and then makes a tailored demo to highlight the best features isn't the right hands, what is?
> 
> i don't doubt for a second that this is an amazing sounding setup (as well it should be), but what makes it the absolutely and unbeatable best system in the world?


What makes this setup potentially unbeatable is the processing power that DSP is and it’s digital signal from the HU has no equal right now… 

Not sure about the amps and speakers but I sure would love to have the source.

I would possibly change the amps to the Sinfoni Desiderio as it has balanced inputs as well and I would maybe mix the speakers around a bit and use a 8” instead of 6.5” 

Maybe use the Focal Ultima tweeters… 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soundboy (Jun 19, 2009)

Looks Alpine have also make some Status light version of F#1 , I am curious about this product. 

*HDS-990 - Hi-Res Audio Media Play* 
*HDP-D90 - DSP/Amplifier* 

Here in Norway have them be set price to 

HDS-990 : $ 1310,-
HDP-D90 :$ 1870,-

Too bad not can use this headunit HDS-7909 , like it. Looks sexy 

Never have a experience of F#1 Gen 1 / Gen 2 gear, but have experience of Alpine combo INA-W910R + PXA-H701 and H800. Still have both today.


----------

